# Polar Express Train You Tube video



## Trainmans daughter (Dec 17, 2009)

Two weeks ago, my husband and I took our granddaughter to Sacramento for a ride on the Polar Express Train. It was great. Before departure time, we were exploring around the museum grounds and were able to observe the old Granite Rock Co. #10 engine being turned and prepared for the trip. I whipped out my new Flip video camera and started shooting. I don't have the hang of walking and shooting at the same time. (I can barely walk and chew gum at the same time, either!). Some of the footage is pretty shaky.

Anyway, I got up my courage and posted the video with all its faults on You Tube. I considered including music, but figured that might just be annoying. It would block out the sounds of the horn, the bell, the steam, etc. It would have been nice to block out the spectators comments, but oh well.

Although I placed tags on the video, it doesn't show up on any of the sites I tagged (Polar Express, Sacramento Train Museum, etc). I still have lots to learn about this technology. But hey, I'm willing to learn. Any advise is welcome!

The little red-haired angel in the pink pajamas is my 7 year old granddaughter. (Most of the kids riding the Polar Express Train wear pj's). She LOVES trains, and was so excited when a crew member invited her into the cab of this wonderful engine and let her blow the whistle!

Anyway, here is the link to my first (and perhaps my last, depending on your reaction!) You Tube post:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice! Looks like the flip takes pretty cool video too. Keep up the good work!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 17, 2009)

After watching the video my first advice is self-directed: "Get a new camera, Whooz!" Really liked the image clarity.

Mostly I just offer encouragement: Please don't let your first video be your last. It's like the answer to "Can you tell me how to get to Carnegie Hall?" Practice.

One suggestion for posting (goes for everybody, really) is to give the link a title instead of just posting the URL, so instead of just "



Polar Express train rides are put on around the country by Rail Events, Inc. and Warner Brothers Entertainment, Inc. using various locomotives. The California State Railroad Museum is one of this year's locations.

I look forward to seeing more of your videos, and maybe pics too, TrainmansDaughter.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that one as well Patrick, the old MARC car in the middle of the consist was a welcome surprise as well...


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for your comments and encouragement, Hokie and Whooz.

This was the 3rd year the Polar Express has been in Sac, and the 3rd year we have ridden on it. (Fact: the train actually travels SOUTH to arrive at the NORTH POLE)! This year was the first year that an upgrade to first class was offered. It included reserved seating in the recently refurbished El Dorado Pullman 1924 Observation car. It is a beautiful car and since it was on the end of the consist, we were able to stand outside and talk to the brakeman. He loved telling the kids all about switches, whistles, Santa, etc. What fun!

Yes, I love my Flip. It is the Ultra HD model. I bought it a Costco a few months ago for $159. This included a TV connector cable and an instant $20 rebate.

Whooz, I hope to be posting some of the photos I took on our coast-to-coast Amtrak trip we took last summer (SAC to FBG), but I haven't even tried to tackle the Photo Bucket or Flickr issues yet. You know, the "old dog/new tricks" thing. I'm not a dumb dog, but just a slow dog"


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice! As the grandfather of an 8 year old sweetheart (she takes after her mother! )don't know which I enjoyed more, the great steamer or the little angel grandaughter being excited by the engine! As the others said, More!


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Any advise is welcome!
> The little red-haired angel in the pink pajamas is my 7 year old granddaughter. (Most of the kids riding the Polar Express Train wear pj's). She LOVES trains, and was so excited when a crew member invited her into the cab of this wonderful engine and let her blow the whistle!
> 
> Anyway, here is the link to my first (and perhaps my last, depending on your reaction!) You Tube post:


Aloha

First piece of Advise ... Where is the video of the Granddaughter in the Cab blowing the whistle :unsure: Whatever don't let it be your last.

You sure prove the point I frequently make about the quality on consumer camera's out f the box, they are as good as pro camera's until they get knocked around a bit.

In addition to "shakes" which you realized, is "Firehose" and "Motorzoom". Firehose is the Swishing back and forth with the camera. Motorzoom is the excessive use of the zoom. Try to let the action be most of the movement.

Enough of us hear are "Old Fogies" so more of the Granddaughter included is nice.

Mahalo

Eric


----------

